# Error A62 en SAI / UPS DLD 500 Riello



## sandra21 (Jun 11, 2015)

Buenas, 

Tengo una UPS mostrando el código de error A62, que según el manual significa PACK DE BATERÍA AUSENTE O NO CONECTADO ( Comprobar que el pack de batería está instalado y conectado correctamente )

Sin embargo, está correctamente instalado y las baterías están cargadas al 100%. 

El display muestra todos los valores correctos cuando está conectada a corriente, pero cuando se corta la corriente de entrada, la UPS se apaga en lugar de entrar en funcionamiento las baterías.

La controladora está mostrando una contradicción, y creo que aquí está el problema.
Me he conectado por el puerto de gestión RS232 pero no se muestra nada..

También he desenchufado la UPS de la corriente y quitado las baterías por unos minutos para que se borren los registros de la controladora, pero sigue igual.

Cualquier sugerencia es bienvenida.

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 11, 2015)

Revisaste falsos contactos , soldaduras frias y pistas cortadas, cómo para comenzar ?


----------



## sandra21 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hola Dosmetros, 

hasta donde sé sí... de hecho la UPS llevaba un tiempo sin conectar a corriente y al conectarla estaban las baterías al 90%. Al cabo de un tiempo terminaron de cargar hasta el 100%, y en todo momento el display lo mostró correctamente...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 11, 2015)

sandra21 dijo:


> de hecho la UPS llevaba un tiempo sin conectar a corriente y al conectarla estaban las baterías al 90%. Al cabo de un tiempo terminaron de cargar hasta el 100%, y en todo momento el display lo mostró correctamente...


 
Ummmmm , las baterías desconectadas un tiempo se arruinan 

Yo quitaría las baterías *y las mediría de a una bajo carga* , con una lámpara dicroica de 50 Watts por ejemplo.


----------



## sandra21 (Jun 17, 2015)

Las he medido todas y marcan 13 V cada una, y la salida de cada pack de baterías en serie 104V ...


----------

